# Lobster



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a big Seafood guy, my parents where on the East Coast in Halifax and decided to pick me up 2 lobsters and have them shipped back home. I ate them tonight and was in heaven, it was awesome. To complement I cooked a steak on the BBQ . The only thing better would be if I had smoked a stogie after but I was too full. Just thought I should share...any other seafood lover out there?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Love seafood and shellfish, especially King Crab Legs, Oysters, Clams, Mussels, etc.

They have an awesome seafood restaurant in Chicagoland called Bob Chinns in Wheeling IL. We may go there on Sunday May 20th after the MegaMoB Herf...you should come!


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Not fair!!! Your trying to convince me to come in two different threads:c


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Seafood lover here.

Next time try to barbeque the Lobsters. The juices get locked in and they almost boil in their own juices. Great tasting.


Nothing like Surf and Turf. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Seafood lover here.
> 
> Next time try to barbeque the Lobsters. The juices get locked in and they almost boil in their own juices. Great tasting.
> 
> Nothing like Surf and Turf. Glad you enjoyed.


:tpd:

That is how I do them, grill with tinfoil cause I drown them in butter and garlic.. my god!!

And I thought I was the only person to do that well and of course my father..


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Seafood lover here.
> 
> Next time try to barbeque the Lobsters. The juices get locked in and they almost boil in their own juices. Great tasting.
> 
> Nothing like Surf and Turf. Glad you enjoyed.


Please expand on the process Rich. I have been wanting lobster for some time, but have no idea how to cook it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like Lobster plain. We make it all the time in the summer months. I have a few friends who are fisherman, so getting them is never a problem. 

You want to try and stay under 2 1/2 pounders. The bigger ones are not as sweet and the meat can be a bit tougher.

Baked stuffed takes away from the lobster flavor. I realy dont like boiling them either, that just lets all the flavors into the hot water.

The best way is to bake or barbeque them. This way they just cook in their natural juices and the meat inside just boils in lobster juice. All the flavor is in the juices as they cook along. Barbeque the lobster and they do just that. They actually cook in their own juices. You can bake them like this as well but barbeque is better I think. 

You dont need any seasoning or butter to cook these. Just cook them naturally.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Prefy said:


> I am a big Seafood guy, my parents where on the East Coast in Halifax and decided to pick me up 2 lobsters and have them shipped back home.


You lucky man. Lobsters are at an all time high in price. Many places around Boston have taken lobster off their menu as the prices are just too ridiculous.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/04/08/shortage_makes_price_of_lobster_unpalatable/


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> You lucky man. Lobsters are at an all time high in price. Many places around Boston have taken lobster off their menu as the prices are just too ridiculous.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/04/08/shortage_makes_price_of_lobster_unpalatable/


It was $12.99 a pound the other day at the fish market. :hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

We are coming into the best season right now. The local lobster boats will be heading out. I live about 5 miles from the dock where the lobster pound is, and can get them right off the boat. :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Love any and all seafood I have tried to date. Still need to get down south for some crawfish though. Man those pics make me hungry haha


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> It was $12.99 a pound the other day at the fish market. :hn


Tell me about it.... The Stockyard in Brighton took their lobster roll off the menu. It use to be 2.5 lobsters for $21.00 and they use to loose $5.00 a serving just as a teaser entree.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Just the title of the thread makes me hungry :dr 

Used to go to an all you can eat seafood buffet in matamoras, pa
they had 1 1/2 pound whole lobsters. One trip I ate 7 of them.

Don't get lobster too much anymore thanks to the prices.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a livelob.com gift certificate from xmas I am going to use soon. Tell me more about this bar b q, do you half the lobsters like you are doing a baked stuffed, or do you just throw them whole on the grill?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Prefy said:


> I am a big Seafood guy, my parents where on the East Coast in Halifax and decided to pick me up 2 lobsters and have them shipped back home. I ate them tonight and was in heaven, it was awesome. To complement I cooked a steak on the BBQ . The only thing better would be if I had smoked a stogie after but I was too full. Just thought I should share...any other seafood lover out there?


After eating 2 lobsters and a steak I guess you were a little full! :r

Sounds like a great dinner. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> I have a livelob.com gift certificate from xmas I am going to use soon. Tell me more about this bar b q, do you half the lobsters like you are doing a baked stuffed, or do you just throw them whole on the grill?


Just put them on the grille. If you half them the juices will flow out of them and you will not get that full flavor.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i love it all, especially some oysters


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Lot of seafood people...great minds think alike:r 

I know the prices are high but be right in the center of North America(not quite but close) prices here are $24.00 CAD a pound and my parents paid somewhere around $14.00 CAD a pound. So it was a great deal to me...

I didn't know about the BBQ method I will have to try that next time:dr


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

I love seafood as well. A lot of my friends are not into it. Guess they went to Red Lobster too many times!

I'm a huge fan of fresh clam chowder. The white kind not the red.

Beer battered fish is also very good and popcorn shimp is tasty. Yummy!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

love it love it love it. 

So good, and so good for you too......... brain food!


----------

